# right guys need help please



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

i need help what do i write on the hfea forms 
a good will message , what can i right ?
and what do i write as a deciption of myself oh god this is hard 
anyone any help please


----------



## kirst01 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi sweetchilli

I just put on my from my reason for donating- that I wanted to help someone who didnt have her own eggs become a mummy, what I liked to do when I was younger,  what I did at school. It was really really hard, but they dont judge you and mine was really short.
Good luck

xx


----------

